

An in-depth look at Pixar’s creative process - dannyaway
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/10/josh-cooley-gives-an-in-depth-look-at-pixar-s-creative-process

======
sammcd
A couple things I think can be taken from this for startups: \- Pixar Invests
in its employees, especially through education. \- Mistakes are part of the
process.

I do think you learn a lot from mistakes, but sometimes when coding I am very
hesitant to make them which slows me down quite a bit.

